# Garmin Fenix 5X questions



## Pedronev85

Hi All,

Just after some advice if possible.

Ive been interested in the Garmin range of watches for some time now and am considering purchasing the 5X but just have a question, all the info i see online regarding the maps heavily covers the use of hiking etc - im going to disneyland paris in March and hoping to get into the city at some point to have a wonder about. basically im wanting to know if the maps can be used in the city, eg if i get off a train and go for a walk about can i create a breadcrumb to follow to get me back to the train station or are the maps only useable off road for use on hiking trails?

Hope that all makes sense, all info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kramer5150

Curious... have you considered the Garmin epix? I am thinking about getting it. I like the square touch-screen interface, it just seems like it would be better for map viewing and viewing text messages.

My understanding of the Garmin watches, is if theres a map for it... you can download it and it will impose GPS information "ontop" of it.


----------



## Pedronev85

kramer5150 said:


> Curious... have you considered the Garmin epix? I am thinking about getting it. I like the square touch-screen interface, it just seems like it would be better for map viewing and viewing text messages.
> 
> My understanding of the Garmin watches, is if theres a map for it... you can download it and it will impose GPS information "ontop" of it.


No to be honest I haven't looked at much else... I had wanted the fenix 3 for some time then seen the 5x so been pretty much set on that since! Haven't had a Garmin or anything like this before... Currently have the tag heuer modular 45 but want something a bit more catered to fitness that also has maps and GPS tracking. I do football coaching and get nervous wearing the tag.

I just don't want to purchase the 5x if the maps are only suitable for off road hiking

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07

Pedronev85 said:


> No to be honest I haven't looked at much else... I had wanted the fenix 3 for some time then seen the 5x so been pretty much set on that since! Haven't had a Garmin or anything like this before... Currently have the tag heuer modular 45 but want something a bit more catered to fitness that also has maps and GPS tracking. I do football coaching and get nervous wearing the tag.
> 
> I just don't want to purchase the 5x if the maps are only suitable for off road hiking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They offer more than just hiking navigation...

I tried to embed this video, but it did not work. It shows some of the basic navigation features, including points of interest and so forth.


----------



## aks12r

Pedronev85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just after some advice if possible.
> 
> Ive been interested in the Garmin range of watches for some time now and am considering purchasing the 5X but just have a question, all the info i see online regarding the maps heavily covers the use of hiking etc - im going to disneyland paris in March and hoping to get into the city at some point to have a wonder about. basically im wanting to know if the maps can be used in the city, eg if i get off a train and go for a walk about can i create a breadcrumb to follow to get me back to the train station or are the maps only useable off road for use on hiking trails?
> 
> Hope that all makes sense, all info would be greatly appreciated


yes it can do all without prep but if you want you can add points of interest and download apps that show train times etc from CIQ
edit - do not get the epix it has been discontinued and is not supported.


----------



## kramer5150

aks12r said:


> yes it can do all without prep but if you want you can add points of interest and download apps that show train times etc from CIQ
> edit - do not get the epix it has been discontinued and is not supported.


Curious... in the Garmin eco-system what does it mean to no longer be supported? Does it mean they remote-terminate functions, or worse outright brick the device? or is it more of a gradual stepping away?... where they just leave it to slowly phase out, and sell off remaining inventory?

I'm still eye-ing it from a distance. As long as I can still download trail maps, topo maps and use the watch to receive text message notifications. Do you think its still good for these more basic operations?

thanks!!


----------



## aks12r

kramer5150 said:


> Curious... in the Garmin eco-system what does it mean to no longer be supported? Does it mean they remote-terminate functions, or worse outright brick the device? or is it more of a gradual stepping away?... where they just leave it to slowly phase out, and sell off remaining inventory?
> 
> I'm still eye-ing it from a distance. As long as I can still download trail maps, topo maps and use the watch to receive text message notifications. Do you think its still good for these more basic operations?
> 
> thanks!!


think of it in terms of a mobile phone - I have a Samsung s7 edge. 2 years ago it was cutting edge. Last year it was superseded by the s8, this year will be the s9 - however my phone is more than capable, working fine, has all the functions and a damn good camera and has the latest software but not the latest design / latest camera. 3 years from now it will be an outdated piece of crap I will have traded in for a new model or sold off to eBay or something similar. 
Smart watches are the same process, they will stop updating at some point as the technology moves on but they will still function just fine & there are lots of developers still making new apps / widgets / data screens and watchfaces for the garmin f3 which was released 3 or 4(?) years ago and they are still selling the F3 at retailers. Garmin are also required by law to stock parts and provide tech support for several years after they stop manufacturing to deal any manufacturer problems on units.

The 5x only came out last year so should be good for 3-4 years in terms of updates and probably even longer in terms of function.... but one day in the future, you will see a shiny shiny Garmin Fenix Alpha X, with 3D hologram phone display and an x-ray flashlight and a VR simulator built in and you'll be able to drive your own car with it whilst ordering pizza....


----------



## kramer5150

Thanks... thats some "reassurance" kind of information I was looking for.

So much of the smart-watch industry is geared to hype new releases, but no one really cares about longevity, sustained support and how well the designs phase out of production.

Garmin seems like one of the few companies who cares. Perhaps because so many of their customers (military and civilian) trust their products with their lives and livelihoods.

thanks


----------



## DOYAM

I like it, Ive been eyeing one hard but tough to justify.


----------



## Besbro

Can't help much regarding the maps but I did own a Fenix 3 and sold it only to replace it with the Fenix 5s. Love both of them.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1

I have a Fenix 3 Saphhire, Took me 2 years to get it from the USA to the UK... then paid customs. Do I regret it? I think the fact I had to pay customs for a 2 year old watch is a farse but since I've had the watch I've put it to good use and I cycle (mountain bike), swim, etc...Love it and still trying to learn it.

I just ordered the 5X, like the look of the Chonos and the Descent Mk1 but more money than I can afford plus for the time being the 5X will do more than I need and then some including connect to the Varia bike lights/ radar...Varia Vision, ect. I look forward to getting this one then I will sell the 3 Sapphire. I don't know about the map function on the 3 but it does have tracking capability that when you basically turn on your GPS for walking or whatever, it picks you up and tracks your movements. When the jouney is finished, you save it, then connect later to Garmin Connect via phone and when it downloads it gives you a proper map that lets you see even the roads but it's like satellite view. It's helped me to navigate and find the best and quickest routes to certain places I wasn't familiar with. 

The 5X does MUCH more than that!

Only question I have for current 5X owners is what is the lug width? Is is 24mm or 26mm? I'm considering putting a Bell and Ross OD nylon strap on it but need to know if I'll need a 24 or 26??? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Nolander

eagle1 said:


> I have a Fenix 3 Saphhire, Took me 2 years to get it from the USA to the UK... then paid customs. Do I regret it? I think the fact I had to pay customs for a 2 year old watch is a farse but since I've had the watch I've put it to good use and I cycle (mountain bike), swim, etc...Love it and still trying to learn it.
> 
> I just ordered the 5X, like the look of the Chonos and the Descent Mk1 but more money than I can afford plus for the time being the 5X will do more than I need and then some including connect to the Varia bike lights/ radar...Varia Vision, ect. I look forward to getting this one then I will sell the 3 Sapphire. I don't know about the map function on the 3 but it does have tracking capability that when you basically turn on your GPS for walking or whatever, it picks you up and tracks your movements. When the jouney is finished, you save it, then connect later to Garmin Connect via phone and when it downloads it gives you a proper map that lets you see even the roads but it's like satellite view. It's helped me to navigate and find the best and quickest routes to certain places I wasn't familiar with.
> 
> The 5X does MUCH more than that!
> 
> Only question I have for current 5X owners is what is the lug width? Is is 24mm or 26mm? I'm considering putting a Bell and Ross OD nylon strap on it but need to know if I'll need a 24 or 26??? Thoughts anyone?


The 5X has a 26mm lug width, same as the 3.


----------



## eagle1

Nolander said:


> The 5X has a 26mm lug width, same as the 3.


I'm hoping the B&R nylon strap will work as i'm going to make this my EDC, cycling, walking, gps, fitness... and it even connects to the Garmin Varia Radar Tail Light and the Varia 800 front light.

Having travelled abroad the mapping capabilities and connecting to Garmin connect it lets you see just where you've been on your smart phone. There is so much this thing does.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Pedronev85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just after some advice if possible.
> 
> Ive been interested in the Garmin range of watches for some time now and am considering purchasing the 5X but just have a question, all the info i see online regarding the maps heavily covers the use of hiking etc - im going to disneyland paris in March and hoping to get into the city at some point to have a wonder about. basically im wanting to know if the maps can be used in the city, eg if i get off a train and go for a walk about can i create a breadcrumb to follow to get me back to the train station or are the maps only useable off road for use on hiking trails?
> 
> Hope that all makes sense, all info would be greatly appreciated


Hello,

I use the 5X in the city a lot.
It even gives me alert from the application Citymapper when I need to get off the bus or the train....
Also I use it for tracking my walks.

With its cartography you can use the trackback function and the navigation. It works great. Especially when in the rain or when smartphones are not easily accessible.
I use a TV camera and having a maximum of information at the reach of my wrist is a must.

CHeers !


----------



## WatchHound007

Is the Fenix 5X worth the extra cost over the Fenix 3H? Right now the 3H can be had for nearly half the price of the 5X. Wondering if it is worth the significant price difference.


----------



## lml999

WatchHound007 said:


> Is the Fenix 5X worth the extra cost over the Fenix 3H? Right now the 3H can be had for nearly half the price of the 5X. Wondering if it is worth the significant price difference.


I had a Fenix 3 briefly. Found the controls of the 5 are more intuitive...


----------



## lml999

Pedronev85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just after some advice if possible.
> 
> Ive been interested in the Garmin range of watches for some time now and am considering purchasing the 5X but just have a question, all the info i see online regarding the maps heavily covers the use of hiking etc - im going to disneyland paris in March and hoping to get into the city at some point to have a wonder about.


Sorry this is probably too late for your trip...but REI and some other retailers will let you return a watch if it doesn't meet your needs. Go try one for a week, return it if it doesn't do what you need...


----------



## lml999

This has probably been mentioned...many times...but DC Rainmaker has some excellent, detailed reviews on his blog... They've helped me make multiple decisions on Garmin watches and cycling computers...


----------



## xthine

You probably have already gone on your trip but yes the Fenix 5x has a Trackback feature that lets you retrace your steps no matter where you are. 
I want to believe this works well, only had to use it once on a trail but I missed the turn and ended up 5 miles of course lol. I do not follow instructions well.


----------



## Spanky Malone

lml999 said:


> Sorry this is probably too late for your trip...but REI and some other retailers will let you return a watch if it doesn't meet your needs. Go try one for a week, return it if it doesn't do what you need...


this is good advice... I went this route at REI with my first Sunnto Core, then Fenix (3) and last year, a Fenix 5x. I never returned any of them, but the piece of mind was nice, and it was great to try it out.

back to the OP's question -- I haven't had much luck using the map features on my Fenix. I almost always have a phone with me, and the larger screen is so much easier to use. With that being said, I do like how the turn-by-turn navigation (from any app, though I usually use Google or Waze) will pop up on my Fenix. That's a nice feature and has saved me at least once venturing out on foreign mass transit.


----------

